
PostgreSQL Begins Landing LLVM JIT Support for Faster Performance - pella
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=PostgreSQL-LLVM-JIT-Landing
======
anarazel
I'm working on this. The summary at Phoronix isn't really accurate. The
presentation linked is about a different effort to integrate JIT into
postgres.

> "JIT-compiling expressions for PostgreSQL has been found to be up to ~20%+
> faster in database tests like TPC-H."

It's more for some queries (2.2X for Q01), less for others.

> Creating indexes was found to be even 5~19% faster with this JIT mode.
> Overall, quite promising improvements. "

There's no JITing done during CREATE INDEX atm. That'd be very worthwhile to
do, but I just don't have the cycles to get it done for v11.

------
pella
slide:

JITing PostgreSQL using LLVM ( by Andres Freund, 2018-02-03 )

[http://anarazel.de/talks/fosdem-2018-02-03/jit.pdf](http://anarazel.de/talks/fosdem-2018-02-03/jit.pdf)

